# Belt Drive Conversion



## native34 (May 19, 2016)

I am doing a belt drive conversion based off of some of the guys on this board and others, where they use the splined gear for the spindle and turn it upside down and press and weld in an extension. From what i can tell the piece that they press the extension onto is 1.376 Dia.  and the piece that is being pressed on is 1.563 Dia. with a 1.563-18 Threaded end. My question is as follows. From what i can determine is that that will leave a wall thickness of .095", will that be enough meat to allow for a strong hold and resist the desire to fail under the torque of the motor turning the pulley? It is similar to the link i posted below.

http://www.cnccookbook.com/CCMillBeltDrive.html


----------



## native34 (May 19, 2016)

Sorry i found the exact thread that i'm basing my belt drive off of, so mine is like the one on this page below.

http://www.cnczone.com/forums/benchtop-machines/120761-cnc-26.html


----------



## native34 (May 22, 2016)

Anybody?? Help???


----------



## roadie33 (May 22, 2016)

On what machine?


----------



## native34 (May 24, 2016)

It is on an Industrial Hobbies Mill


----------



## roadie33 (May 24, 2016)

Maybe someone else will chime in on that type of machine.
I converted my Grizzly G0704 to belt drive pretty easily.


----------



## GeorgeH (Nov 28, 2016)

Good evening  
My Mill is a clone of Grizzly G0704  and  Looking for beld Drive Conversion  
Find it Here 
http://homemachineshop.co.nz/productdetails.asp?catID=7027616
But need  to measure the Dimensions like  the first photo to check if is  ok for me


----------



## jbolt (Nov 28, 2016)

I did a belt drive conversion on my PM-932. It is documented in my build thread *here*.


----------



## GeorgeH (Nov 28, 2016)

Thanks for the answer and the link Bro   
Will check it tommorow  
George


----------

